# # of planets in Milky Way Galaxy and Planets forming



## bullethead (Jan 3, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/never-seen-stage-planet-birth-revealed-180754694.html

http://news.yahoo.com/100-billion-alien-planets-fill-milky-way-galaxy-221353897.html


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 3, 2013)

bullethead said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/never-seen-stage-planet-birth-revealed-180754694.html
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/100-billion-alien-planets-fill-milky-way-galaxy-221353897.html



Pretty cool stuff. Truly humbling.


----------

